# Ebook question help?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I bought the Hammer and Bolter containing ADB's prequel to the Night Lords trilogy but Im having trouble opening the downloaded file. It wont work with PDF and opening it on Firefox seems want to make more downloads of the same version. What program do I have to use in order to read the content? Or do I have to use some kind of other device for it, like a iPad or something like it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You can try Calibre. What is the file extension?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> You can try Calibre. What is the file extension?


Calibre? I came across that thing you mention on another thread trying to search for my problem. What is that? And file extension?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

.exe, .pdf, .gif those are all file extensions.

Calibre is a ebook organizer that can convert and also open. Worse case down load kindle for PC and read it in there.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Calibre is free too if I remember correctly. It also has a function to switch files into a format that you can use.. so if it's .mobi it can make a version that's .pdf


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been using the "Amazon for Kindle" or something like that. (Kindle reader on PCs rather than hand held, basically.)

It should open it and is, as best I recall, quite free. And it's easy to use!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Both Kindle for PC and Calibre are free.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well Ive been trying to convert the, excuse my choice of words, damned HaB11 to a PFD file since I prefer reading that way but it seems it cannot be done. It says the format does not exist. Ive managed to open a ebook reader of some kind from calibre so thats positive at least. And downloaded a update for Firefox so I can read the books on the browser at least.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I use Adobe Digital Editions, and don't have to convert anything.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> I use Adobe Digital Editions, and don't have to convert anything.


I downloaded that but it appears I have to have an account to use it.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a free account. It's basically the means by which you log in to Adobe if you want to download more products (free or not). You don't pay anything and you don't log in to use the program.


----------

